# Help identifying a hook? Maybe Z-Man?



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what hook this is? Weedless, weightless but has a small wire barb to keep Z-Man plastics from sliding back. I have not been able to figure it out. Thanks for any info, it is not on the Z-Man website that I have been able to find.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Zman makes the chin locks hook
Mustard makes the grip pin 

likely others as well


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like a Mustad Grip Pin Hook to me. I use them with the Z-Man baits. 

Grip Pin Hook


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

crl.wms said:


> it is not on the


Not on the Mustad site either.
Can you post a pic of the hook by itself ?


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

That's the original Mustad Grip Pin. They phased it out 7 or 8 years ago and went with a smaller molded keeper because the welded keeper was too time-consuming to manufacture. The new style works pretty well with Z-Man plastics. You might want to check out the Z-Man ChinlockZ that have a molded keeper that is larger than the current Mustad Grip Pin keeper and does a better job preventing the bait from slipping.


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Will try the Mustad Grip pin.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

crl.wms said:


> Thanks everyone. Will try the Mustad Grip pin.


Trokar (eagle claw?) makes those hooks, too.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Not sure if you resolved this, but looks that way to me as well. Good luck


----------

